# Art > Personal Art >  Manisha, going mad

## Tammuz

Made in Photoshop:

Manisha Sword fin 1 d.jpg

This file needs 5 min for uploading and then cannot be shown. Great forum!!!

Maybe this one works better:

Manisha Sword fin 1 d.jpg

No! The upload function of this forum is defective, it seems. Both files are completely intact on my PC.

----------

